# Loam Wolf ebike 2020 shootout



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

https://theloamwolf.com/2020/03/01/2020-emtb-roundup-16-ebikes-battle-it-out/


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Orbea Wild
YT Decoy
Specialized Kenevo

I can't wait for my Orbea.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

kntr said:


> Orbea Wild
> YT Decoy
> Specialized Kenevo
> 
> I can't wait for my Orbea.


Only bad thing I've heard about orbea is their customer service sucks. At least in the colorado region. Anything warranty takes forever...


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Streetdoctor said:


> Only bad thing I've heard about orbea is their customer service sucks. At least in the colorado region. Anything warranty takes forever...


I hope not. My LBS said they would go right through Bosch for motor or battery warranty work.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

kntr said:


> I hope not. My LBS said they would go right through Bosch for motor or battery warranty work.


Thats probably true but expect anything else to take forever. I talked to a guy yesterday who ordered the updated linkage for his Rallon and it took 3 months

Thats why I ended up with a Levo. Take the spacers out of the shock and change the fork travel to 160 and it's now a 158/160 bike. Specialized warranty turn around is 2 days in Colorado.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Streetdoctor said:


> Thats probably true but expect anything else to take forever. I talked to a guy yesterday who ordered the updated linkage for his Rallon and it took 3 months
> 
> Thats why I ended up with a Levo. Take the spacers out of the shock and change the fork travel to 160 and it's now a 158/160 bike. Specialized warranty turn around is 2 days in Colorado.


I had a Levo and it needed a new motor after 491 miles. I had a new motor in a week but I didn't want to be replacing motors every 500 miles.


----------



## oclvframe (Dec 8, 2007)

kntr said:


> I had a Levo and it needed a new motor after 491 miles. I had a new motor in a week but I didn't want to be replacing motors every 500 miles.


what was the nature of the failure of the motor?


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Clutches are failing if there is heavy use of Turbo mode, specifically switching between Trail/Turbo on singletrack climbs. From what I have seen, Specialized has instituted a running change quietly. A lot of my friends replaced their motors early on and now have zero issues after replacement.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

oclvframe said:


> what was the nature of the failure of the motor?


I believe inner bearing. It was all gritty and noisy. My Buddys is going the same thing at 750 miles.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Salespunk said:


> Clutches are failing if there is heavy use of Turbo mode, specifically switching between Trail/Turbo on singletrack climbs. From what I have seen, Specialized has instituted a running change quietly. A lot of my friends replaced their motors early on and now have zero issues after replacement.


A specialized rep told our LBS the same thing.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Of course they will say it wont take long. They just want the sale.
I have a friend who bought an etrike from Honda stealership, months and months and more months. A simple crash he said. With diy components might be a one month wait for slow boat from china to come.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

No Cannondale Moterra? What gives!?


----------

